# Darkness and Nesting Boxes



## Keith

Has anyone had issues with hens not laying their eggs in open air non-dark nesting boxes?

Will be some darkness from the roof but plan to leave all sides open to combat the brutal Summer heat.


----------



## piglett

Keith said:


> Has anyone had issues with hens not laying their eggs in open air non-dark nesting boxes?
> 
> Will be some darkness from the roof but plan to leave all sides open to combat the brutal Summer heat.


i have some dark brown paint left over & i plan to paint the inside of my nest boxes so the hens think it's a really dark place.

just make sure you use latex paint if you do this though & also make sure it's 100% dry too (fumes)

good luck
piglett


----------



## midgetfarms

they will lay in the boxes fine - if you find they tend to lay outside the box, staple small strips of cloth over the opening. Dont completely cover them, but a couple strips of cloth will give them the required safe feeling & they will love it.


----------



## CartersLegacy

Hey Keith, 
All of ours are in open boxes, not in the dark, and we have no problems getting eggs.


----------



## Roslyn

They may want privacy over darkness.

My very first batch of chickens. Laying time is here, a few are laying in the weeds and making me nuts. I know they are laying, but I just can't get them to lay in the back corner of the coop where I have two nests set up with a little door in the corner.

So, I also have a make-shift greenhouse made from pvc poles and an old table to put my plants on (to keep them away from the chickens). I had a few cold nights so I had brought out some old sheets and tablecloths to put the plants under the table, and then cover with the sheets etc.

So, now it's warmer and the tablecloth is draped over the table. I discovered the higher up pecking order hens were in there making a cozy nest in the folds of the tablecloth. And they started laying their eggs in there. Once the cool chicks started doing it EVERYONE wanted to do it.

I wanted the eggs in the coop. I didn't want to have an Easter Egg hunt everyday. So......I took the table cloth and some nails and I hung it up in the coop and used it as a privacy drape so the girls would make the nest behind it. BINGO. They all started to lay in the coop, behind the magic curtain. They were so funny because they would form a queue and peek behind the curtain to see when the next one was done. I tried to make my own nest for them with tubs and wooden boxes but they always scooted my things out and laid behind the curtain in their own little nest. I did get the picture and just left them alone.

This is a picture of that coop. This is Jo-Jo and her peeps, you can see the magic pink curtain behind her. During her incubation I had to mark the eggs that she was on to hatch, everyone else would keep laying eggs next to her and she would scoot them under her, so I would pull the others out everyday. She was a grand Mama.


----------

